# Autotrail News



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I received a 'News' e-mail from Autotrail.

A couple of items that I thought particularly interesting:-

They say that throughout 2009 they are dedicated to continueing to improve customer care, and during ''forthcoming seasons they will launch an ‘online' parts shop, which will allow you to order and pay for parts directly through this new website. 

Also, in the new year they are planning to open an Accident Repair Centre and will be able to offer a professional vehicle repair for all Auto-Trail models with all work being carried out by their own Auto-Trail specialists.

That seems to be excellent for anyone who suffers damage: instead of relying on some unskilled labour to fix your 'van you will be able to have it repaired by the people who made it.

They also have a new Apache 632 model for 2009 which has a similar layout to my Autocruise with a transverse fixed bed and full width ( I think ) locker beneath rather than a garage, which made their previous similar model that I looked at have a bed with so little headroom it was almost impossible to get in and out of.

More details on their website I expect.

Harvey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

I too am on their emailing mailing list and receive bits from time to time. I like the "ask an expert" feature. I asked about towing weight and payloads etc and the answer was totally different to their website and brochure. I asked them to clarify this but they choose not to reply.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I also received the AutoTrail News. Notice they did not mention the 50% staff reduction over the recent few weeks.
Gerry


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> . Notice they did not mention the 50% staff reduction over the recent few weeks.


Why should they? Swift don't report it either. Both stories were reported in the national/local press.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Although some people may have misconstrued the intention of my opening post as being a positive comment on Autotrail, my hidden agenda was, of course, to give others an opening opportunity to vent their spleen against the company and make insulting and derogatory remarks about them.    

Harvey


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I initially thought that Autotrail's email was a great piece of communication.

I took up their offer of "Expert Advice" to test the water.

Their reply was basically to contact the equipment supplier.

All I'd asked for was a photo or sketch of a piece of equipment they installed.............hardly rocket science.

I don't think I'll bother their experts again - They add no real value :roll:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want advice try MMM !
It has all the answers, all thats needed is to put them with the right questions!!

C.


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*proper autotrail*

email list / my pride & joy is to old for questions they only have one employee that remembers my model but has he has mentioned when they were built to last   geoff & lyn


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> If you want advice try MMM !
> It has all the answers, all thats needed is to put them with the right questions!!


When will Fiat fix my judder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

